# L1 group seal help!!



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello maybe I should put this on the muppetry thread.

took my shower screen off last night to give it a clean, and inspect the seal, but can't for the life off me can't remember what way up it goes on

should the flatter bit be top or bottom ?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

flatter bit at bottom!


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Are that's why it's not going in haha

thanks aarob,

and if you ever south off the border pop round for a brew


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Just wondering do they come that shape or is from compression off the pf over time,

Was checking to see if it's ok

as getting quite a bit of water down the sides when using a vst and my new flat torr

still seems to work fine with the ims convex combo


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

You mean the slight cut/****** bit yeah? They come like that.

I was in your position the first time I took the shower screen off, had to scour the Londinium blog to find which way. The same thing then happened again the second time I did it, but seems to have stuck now!

Weird about water down sides with VST, might be time for a new one anyway? Is it still kind of rubbery or is it very tough and brittle?


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Second time for me to, last time was when I changed to ims shower screen, just couldn't remember,

getting abit hard, but seems to work better after a clean,

gonna get a new one soon, but need some loxeal aswell, just can't bring myself to click the button


----------



## lucasd (Feb 24, 2015)

Is the londinium seal different from e61 seals?

If not you may want to try silicon seals, they work quite nice and are very clean.

Not sure about longevity, but I would guess longer, but time will tell...


----------

